

Oracle tried to buy open-source MySQL - vijaydev
http://news.zdnet.com/2100-9593_22-146851.html

======
smoody
Oracle has owned InnoDB for quite a while -- the transactional storage engine
used by MySQL. They could have easily killed it off and thus left MySQL with
very few alternatives for anyone wanting something that could do sub-table-
level locking, etc. but they didn't.

------
jhancock
one more reason to use postgres ;)

